# I need help folks...



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Yeah...I know I need that kinda help, but that ain't what I am asking here...;-)

I need a good canister filter for a 125 gal tank. I am thinking the new fluval 405...but whould appreciate your suggestions and what you all think. 

So please let me know what you would use...and why. This will be a Severum tank...and I will also have a sponge in the tank too. Hope that helps. Help me out guys...I have read more stuff on these canisters that my head is swimming! 

Tks...
Kathy


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

is it going to be a planted tank? I "hear" wet dry's arent' reccomended for planted as disturbing the water lets the CO2 out faster or something. Canister would be better for a planted tank is what they say. I DON'T like the cascades as they are alot more tasking to do maintenance on espicially when all I have to do is lift a lever to disconnect my Fluval. I use a tidepool 2 on my 100 gal quite one 6000 pump with a mag 350 if I ever need charcoal or diatom other wise it's just another water pump  I use some HOB filters on other tanks Aquaclear 500 (110) is my favorite there but you didn't mention them as an option. 

I like my wet dry filtration but it depends on your needs


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Hey Joe...

Thanks for the help! 

It will not be a planted tank. I will also use an aquaclear 500 in addition to the canister. I just like to over filter, especially the big tanks with big fishes in them. 

So your saying I am thinking right with the fluval 405 then?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I say go with the fluval 405, and put it on a spray bar. I love mine, easy to work (once you figure out how to prime it).
I have a prefilter on mine, so I vertually never have to tear it down to clean the goook. I just rinse the sponge with wc's


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

i have a cascade canister and i love it. I just changed the media and it couldn't be easier. Plus its cheaper than teh fluval i believe. It comes w/ spray bar or adjustable outlet. Also i use a marineland powerfilter. Everything works great. I would personally like to have a fuge or a sump, but price and space is limited. If i were u, I would get a fuge. But if your in my situation, you'll be just fine


----------

